# Great trainer in Seattle area?



## Scrappy (Sep 16, 2010)

Scrappy (age approximately 2 1/2) has been nipping/biting people lately. We've been through a move and temporary housing so he's had a lot of upheaval. Now we're settled into our new house and it's time to finally resolve these issues. We've taken a straight forward, old fashioned obedience training course, and also had a trainer come to the house in CA, who was, frankly, terrible. I like so many of the ideas that come from the members of this forum but need intensive help understanding the problem and working out a solution. I think he bites when he feels threatened or anxious. He is very attached to my daughter and doesn't like anyone to touch her. He likes things to be nice and quiet - no ping pong, dancing, play fighting or wrestling, if you please. He is usually very distrustful of strangers but oddly enough didn't mind the movers, cable guy, utility guy etc. at all, then nipped my husband when we were playing Dance Central (Xbox game.) I've tried to think about things from his perspective to be alert to situations he would find threatening, but the Dance Central thing took me by surprise. 

Please help and Happy New Year!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd be glad to look for you. PM me with your zip code.


----------

